# April charter in Keys



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone interested in sharing the cost of charter? My name is Kirk, I''ve got my bareboat charter cert., and I am looking for sailing buddies in the state of Florida. I am also interested in daysailing, and chartering just about anytime of the year.


----------

